# unable to compile ALSA-driver

## Cr0t

```
16:13:29^root@amy:/tmp/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1 > ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /tmp/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1

checking cross compile... 

checking for directory with ALSA kernel sources... ./configure: line 5107: cd: ../alsa-kmirror: No such file or directory

../alsa-kmirror

checking for directory with kernel source... /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/source

checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no

The file /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/source/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.

Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution

or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel

sources (default is /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/source).
```

Even if I force the source of the kernel... still doesn't work

```
16:13:36^root@amy:/tmp/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1 > ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /tmp/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1

checking cross compile... 

checking for directory with ALSA kernel sources... ./configure: line 5107: cd: ../alsa-kmirror: No such file or directory

../alsa-kmirror

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... 

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no

The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.

Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution

or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel

sources (default is /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/source).
```

----------

## VoidMage

Well, alsa-driver-1.0.22.1 is to old for 2.6.33 kernel,

but nothing more recent has been released yet.

----------

## Cr0t

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Well, alsa-driver-1.0.22.1 is to old for 2.6.33 kernel,
> 
> but nothing more recent has been released yet.

 Either way this doesn't work.

----------

